# Cajun Ramen!



## kilo charlie (Oct 16, 2021)

Cajun Ramen 

Smoked Blackened Chicken Sausage, Crawfish Tails, Crab Meat, Shrimp, Green Onion and Ramen Noodles all meet in a Cajun inspired broth with  Cayenne Pepper, Black Pepper, Kosher Salt, Parsley,  Garlic Powder, Smoked Paprika and topped with an Egg!


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 16, 2021)

That looks pretty dang good


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 16, 2021)

Hell Yeah!
[holds out bowl]


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 16, 2021)

Man that looks hearty and delicious. Love ramen bowls.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes sir that's a fine looking meal there Charlie  !
Looks and sounds like it's loaded with flavor!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 16, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> That looks pretty dang good



Thank you!



chilerelleno said:


> Hell Yeah!
> [holds out bowl]



Thank you! Unfortunately only made 1 bowl this time!



jcam222 said:


> Man that looks hearty and delicious. Love ramen bowls.



Thank you! Definitely adding this one to my recipe book!



912smoker said:


> Yes sir rhat's a fine looking meal there Charlie  !
> Looks and sounds like it's loaded with flavor!



Thank you! Definitely excellent flavors


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice, great looking meal! You need to trademark the name, Cajun Ramen has a cool ring to it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 16, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Nice, great looking meal! You need to trademark the name, Cajun Ramen has a cool ring to it. Thanks for sharing!


 Hahaha! Thank you! I don't know the first thing about trademarks though!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 16, 2021)

chilerelleno
  sorry! Haha


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2021)

Yery Creative! A little East/West Fusion has made some folksa lot of money and tastes good...JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 17, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yery Creative! A little East/West Fusion has made some folksa lot of money and tastes good...JJ



Thank you !


----------



## Steve H (Oct 17, 2021)

Now that is a creative and great looking bowl! A must try!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

Chef JJ beat me to it, but I like the 'east meets west' creativity. Very nice, Charlie...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 17, 2021)

That looks great, I  would eat the sausage and the noodles , but my wife would push me out of the way for a bowl of that

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll take two!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 17, 2021)

Yowsa! I'm in line with the others with my bowl in hand and head bowed. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2021)

WOW!!!
That looks really good!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 17, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Now that is a creative and great looking bowl! A must try!



Thank you!



GonnaSmoke said:


> Chef JJ beat me to it, but I like the 'east meets west' creativity. Very nice, Charlie...



Thank you!



DRKsmoking said:


> That looks great, I  would eat the sausage and the noodles , but my wife would push me out of the way for a bowl of that
> 
> David



Thank you! The nice thing about Ramen bowls if you can add whatever you want when you make them at home!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I'll take two!



Thank you! One is very filling for reals!



JLeonard said:


> Yowsa! I'm in line with the others with my bowl in hand and head bowed.
> Jim



Haha! Thank you! 



SmokinAl said:


> WOW!!!
> That looks really good!
> Al




Thank you!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice!  That’s not you average bowl of noodles.....looks might tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 17, 2021)

Top notch stuff right there, I could definitely take a bowl or two of that anytime!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 17, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice!  That’s not you average bowl of noodles.....looks might tasty!



Thank you!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Top notch stuff right there, I could definitely take a bowl or two of that anytime!



Thank you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2021)

Wow!!
I could take a Swan Dive into that Bowl & never come up for Air !!
I love everything in that Bowl !!!
Nice Job, Charlie!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 17, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> I could take a Swan Dive into that Bowl & never come up for Air !!
> I love everything in that Bowl !!!
> Nice Job, Charlie!!
> ...



Thank you Bear!


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 17, 2021)

Yeap! Looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 17, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Yeap! Looks absolutely delicious!



Thank you!


----------

